# Street Tacos



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

In recent years, little street tacos kits have appeared in the supermarket.

Do you have any favorite ingredients?









Costco Is Selling a Street-Tacos Kit That’s Cooked and Ready to Assemble


One taco for you, the other 11 for me.




www.bestproducts.com


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never seen lettuce and cheese on real street tacos and I'm a connoisseur of those tasty things.
At least they got the lime in there.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Hmmm...do you have to eat them outside?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

kwikfishron said:


> I've never seen lettuce and cheese on real street tacos and I'm a connoisseur of those tasty things.
> At least they got the lime in there.


So what are your favorite ingredients? Especially the way you've traveled?
I would love to try the street trucks; there are two within a mile here. . . but, I'm skeert.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nik333 said:


> So what are your favorite ingredients? Especially the way you've traveled?
> I would love to try the street trucks; there are two within a mile here. . . but, I'm skeert.


Asada, finely chopped onion, cilantro, and lime, that's all it takes for a great street taco.

The best tacos I've ever had came from the street trucks, and I'm always on the lookout (usually, the less English spoken the better).
For me, a good squeeze of lime is mandatory (sometimes you have to ask for the lime).

Give those two close to you a try and then report back, please.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> So what are your favorite ingredients? Especially the way you've traveled?
> I would love to try the street trucks; there are two within a mile here. . . but, I'm skeert.


Scared of what?

Try them! They eat the food too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

KFC Has Created a New Taco That’s Shell Is Made of Fried Chicken


If this doesn't come to the U.S. immediately...




www.bestproducts.com


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

There's many kinds of tacos, all wonderful. _Pollo_, chicken; _cameron_, shrimp; and many more.

The less _Inglez, _the better, say "_no picante, por favor" _if you don't want them peppery.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

The best tacos I ever ate was from a truck.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

kwikfishron said:


> Asada, finely chopped onion, cilantro, and lime, that's all it takes for a great street taco.
> 
> The best tacos I've ever had came from the street trucks, and I'm always on the lookout (usually, the less English spoken the better).
> For me, a good squeeze of lime is mandatory (sometimes you have to ask for the lime).
> ...


Is there a Mexican barrio where you live?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I ordered some while in Denver last week. Corn tortillas, doubled, with cheese between the two layers of tortillas, Carne Asada and Pico De Gallo. That was it. Great taste, and I liked the cheese between.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

That kit in Nik's original post looked like it had cabbage instead of lettuce. 

Cabbage is better in tacos, and they use it freely in some parts of Mexico, especially with fish tacos. It has a strong taste, and it keeps a lot better, and it doesn't wilt, or at least not as much as fast.

So good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Carne Asada | The Modern Proper


This easy carne asada recipe is as simple as can be—fire up the grill and you’ll be feasting on juicy carne asada tacos in no time.




themodernproper.com


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

kwikfishron said:


> I've never seen lettuce and cheese on real street tacos and I'm a connoisseur of those tasty things.
> At least they got the lime in there.


Ever have tacos with cabbage in them? Good too!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What are “street tacos?” Regular tacos but from a food truck?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> What are “street tacos?” Regular tacos but from a food truck?


They are sold on the street in Mexico. Here with all our rules like refrigeration, they are in a truck. Correct me if I'm wrong. Many countries have their street food.

As teens in SoCal, we often went to Tijuana & when older to Rosarita Beach, Ensenada,Cabo & Puerto Penasco (shrimp boats!)









Every Single Thing You Need to Know About Mexican Street Food


From breakfast tamales to late-night elotes, here's everything you need to know to have a delicious life on the street




www.eater.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> They are sold on the street in Mexico. Here with all our rules like refrigeration, they are in a truck. Correct me if I'm wrong. Many countries have their street food.
> 
> As teens in SoCal, we often went to Tijuana & when older to Rosarita Beach, Cabo & Puerto Penasco (shrimp boats!)
> 
> ...


You must have had fun.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Startingover we have Mexican and other Latino street food here in the U.S., at least in Southern California. I lived in the El Sereno section of Los Angeles from 1998 to 2002 and on the weekends there were trucks and people hawking food from their driveways or apartment parking lots. All home made, all wonderful. My favorite was the Cauldron Lady, who had this cauldron of boiling oil in her driveway and she cooked up these fried fish tacos - the whole thing! So good!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> @Startingover we have Mexican and other Latino street food here in the U.S., at least in Southern California. I lived in the El Sereno section of Los Angeles from 1998 to 2002 and on the weekends there were trucks and people hawking food from their driveways or apartment parking lots. All home made, all wonderful. My favorite was the Cauldron Lady, who had this cauldron of boiling oil in her driveway and she cooked up these fried fish tacos - the whole thing! So good!


Different than back in Ohio, right!
We have all of these Mexican restaurants around here but I don’t like their tacos for lunch. When I order one taco it’s just boiled gr beef in a crispy shell, it’s awful. And they don’t have a good salad so I don’t like going there for lunch although I do if other people want to go. I do love empanadas. Down in Orlando there’s a good Mexican restaurant and all of their food is better. I made taco salads at home the ground beef with taco seasoning and then I put it on a bed of lettuce with taco sauce.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Different than back in Ohio, right!


Well . . .

True in the general sense, certainly around Cleveland.

But, there was real Mexican food by real Mexicans in Ohio, too, out west in the farm country near Findlay.

Back in 1978 I was a traveling salesman with a small budget and a big appetite, and I ran across this taqueria right in the middle of nowhere which had tacos of the kind @kwikfishron @Nik333 @chandler48 and @Racinmason all love so much, for 25 cents each. They weren't very big, carne asada, pollo, so good. I ate like 15 of them for $3.75.


----------

